# UFC in sports bars?



## Bondo (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi guys, I noticed there have been a couple of similar posts in the past, but I couldn't find info about venues that show events.

Any advice?

Not expecting anything live - as that would be in the middle of the night - but just somewhere to watch with fellow fans. Beer is a bonus.

Thanks.


----------

